# On sale unlocked Apple Tablet Ipad 3 32gb (Wi-Fi + 4G)..Samsung I9300 Galaxy S III



## kokoro2 (Jul 16, 2012)

--------PHONE TELCOMMUNICATIONS WHOLESALE (PTW) LTD®Company No. 04036838-------
PHONE STOP TELCOMMUNICATIONS WHOLESALE (PTW) LTD is one of the leading supplier of high-end products to customers, we deal primarily in genuine and brand new electronics, all items are sourced directly from the manufacturers and carry the manufacturer’s warranty.
We ship 100% of our orders the same business day. we specialize in a wide range of Apple products such as Mobile phones & Ipad at Wholesales rate & affordable bulk prices.

100% *OFFICIAL* AUTHORIZED DEALER
100% Brand New in Box – Genuine Guaranteed
100% Lowest Price Guaranteed 
100% FULL Warranty with setup service.
We offer 2 get 1 free

Hours of operation:
Monday – Thursday 8:00am – 9:00pm EST
Friday 9:00am – 8:00pm EST
Saturday 9:00am – 6:00pm EST.

+447024023948

Email us :

[email protected]

[email protected]

Msn us here : [email protected]

Chat with us on Sqype ID : phonetel4

Apple iPhone:

Apple Iphone 4s 64gb...$450

Apple Iphone 4s 32gb ...$400

Apple Iphone 4s 16gb..$350

Apple Iphone 4g 32gb…$300

Apple iPhone 3GS 32GB- $280

Apple iPhone 3GS 16GB- $200

Apple iPhone 16GB — $160

Apple iPhone 3G 8GB — $150

Apple iPhone 3G 16GB — $170


Apple Ipads:

Apple Tablet Ipad 3 32gb (Wi-Fi + 4G)...$400

Apple Tablet iPad 2 64GB (Wi-Fi + 3G) .....$350

Apple Tablet iPad 2 32GB (Wi-Fi + 3G) ....$300

Apple Tablet iPad 2 16GB (Wi-Fi + 3G).....$280

Apple I Mac

Apple iMac 21.5-inch: 3.06GHz....$700

Apple iMac 21.5-inch: 3.2GHz......$750

Apple iMac 27-inch: 3.2GHz.........$900

Apple iMac 27-inch: 2.8GHz........$950

Samsung:

Samsung I9300 Galaxy S III..$450

Samsung Galaxy SII (I9100)---$350

Samsung Wave II S8530---$310

Samsung [email protected] 350-$260

Samsung Vibrant----$220

Samsung i897 Captivate---$200

Samsung: S8500 Wave ---$190

Samsung M3710 Corby Beat--$195

Samsung I8000 Omnia II —— $200

Samsung B7320 OmniaPRO —— $190

Samsung B7300 Omnia LITE——$185

Samsung i8910 Omnia HD ——-$150

Samsung i900 Omnia 16GB — $140

Samsung Omnia 8GB ——-$130

Samsung S8000 Jet ———— $170

Samsung T929 Memoir — $190

Samsung T919 Behold — $180

Samsung U900 Soul — $160

Samsung G800 — $150

Samsung F490 — $140


Nokia:

Nokia 8800 Sapphire Arte...$350

Nokia Lumia 800..$320

Nokia N-8 32Gb ----$280

Nokia N900 32GB -------$250

Nokia X6 32Gb ------$230


Motorola: 

Motorola Xoom Tablet ....$280

Motorola DROID BIONIC --------- $240

Motorola QUENCH $205

Motorola XT720 MOTOROI $200

Motorola BACKFLIP -----$215

Motorola XT800 ------------$205

Motorola ROKR ZN50----$200

Email us :

[email protected]

[email protected]

Sony Ericsson:

New Sony Ericsson Xperia PlayStation &290

Sony Ericsson XPERIA X8----$230

Sony Ericsson XPERIA X10 mini pro -- $210

Sony Ericsson XPERIA X10 mini ----- $200


BlackBerry:


Blackberry Porsche Design P'9981...$600

BlackBerry Bold Touch 9900------$240

BlackBerry Bold Touch 9930------$230

BlackBerry 4G PlayBook HSPA+----$260

Blackberry Playbook Tablet-----$250

BlackBerry Bold 9780---------$220

BlackBerry Torch 9800----$230

HTC:

HTC Trophy----$230

HTC EVO 3D CDMA---$200

HTC Sensation 4G----$220

HTC Desire S-----$220

HTC Incredible S---$220

HTC DROID Incredible 2-------$220

HTC ChaCha----$200

HTC Flyer-----------$200

HTC Desire HD---$200

HTC Aria-----$200

HTC Wildfire------$200

HTC EVO 4G--$200

HTC 7 Mozart $300

HTC Evo Shift 4G On $230

HTC Desire HD---$260

HTC Aria-----$220

HTC Wildfire------$220

HTC Desire ------------ $220

HTC HD mini ------ $215

CAR AUDIO

Becker Mexico 7948......$800

Becker Mexico 7942....$650

Alpine IVA-D105...$350

0Alpine IVA-D310 7 LCD monitor...$330

Alpine IVA-W205....$350

JL Audio Slash v2 Series 10001v2...$380

JL Audio Slash v2 Series 5001v2..$220JVC KD-NX5000 DVD receiver....$340JVC

KW-NX7000BT (KW-NX7000 with KS-BTA200)......$500JVC

KW-NX7000 with KS-BTA200 and KS-U30 Included...$700

JVC KW-NX7000 R/B.........$550

JVC KW-AVX720..........$400

Sony XAV-W1..........$340

Sony CDX-GT620U....$400

Clarion VX709 + Clarion NP509 Package.......$650

Clarion NZ409 (NZ-409)......$400

Clarion NX509 (NX-509)$470

Kenwood eXcelon DNX9140 (DNX-9140)....$1,150

Kenwood KVT-514..........$400

Kenwood DDX714 (DDX-714).......$520

Kenwood DDX714 + Kenwood KNA-G510 Package.....$650

Kenwood KVT-617DVD with 7 video screen...$250

Kenwood KVT-819DVD...$550

Apple Mac books

Apple MacBook Pro (Z0G5-2.93GHZ) Notebook----$500

Apple MacBook Air 13.3" Notebook----$700

Apple MacBook Pro Hi-Resolution 17" Notebook----$1,100

Apple MacBook Pro MB986LL/A 15¨ Notebook----$1,000

Apple Macbook Pro MB134LL/A 15.4" Notebook----$750

Apple MacBook Pro MB985LL/A 15.4" Notebook----$850

Pioneers :

Pioneer Limited Edition Pioneer DJM-400-k Mixer................$450

Pioneer Pro DJ DJM-400 2-Channel Professional DJ Mixer...$400

Pioneer SVM-1000 Professional Audio/Video Mixer, SVM1000..$2000

Pioneer DJM-800 Fully Assignable MIDI Mixer........$1000


Nikon Cameras:

Nikon D200 Digital Camera with 18-200mm Lens----$750

Nikon D200 Digital Camera with 18-135mm----$700

Nikon D2Xs (Body Only) Digital Camera----$1,050

Nikon D300 Digital Camera---$700

Nikon D300S Digital camera----$850

Nikon D700 Digital camera----$1,000

Email us :

[email protected]

[email protected]

All of our products are brand new,never used, never rebuilt. We maintain multiple-supplier sources for our products as a means of being able to continually offer the best products at the best prices.

We are given you 1 year international warranty and you are guarantee 100% delivery to you at your doorstep within 48hrs.

Our services and terms are base on customers relationship and trust for effective and long term business relationship and 100% customer service including our customers safety because we strive to have excellent communication & customer service.

Email us with your full details for procedure.

Thanks for your patronize..


----------

